# Roycroft Little Journeys Table



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

I am trying to find some plans for Roycroft Little Journeys Table. I cannot find them in any books on Amazon (based on my searching of course), or on a google search. I'm dying to build this table but I would like some general plans. Any direction is greatly appreciated.

http://www.stickley.com/OurProducts_Details.cfm?id=1335&Collection=Mission&cat1=88&view=all&view=complex&finish=

Thanks,

Buck


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Buck
I don't have plans but I own an original journeys table ,I could give you general dimensions .


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have an older Stickley catalogue that lists the overall dimensions as 26.5"h x 26"w x 13.5"d. Also, you might search Bob Lang's site for plans. Finally, Bob (he is a really great guy) sometimes checks into LJ, so he might see this post and help you out. Sorry I am not able to help any more. In any event, good luck and post pix.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Took me a while to stumble across this. Plans for the Roycroft "Little Journeys" stand are part of my book "Shop Drawings for Craftsman Furniture". There is a link to the Table of Contents on this page.

Shop Drawings for Craftsman Furniture Table of Contents

The model numbers of pieces in the book are those used originally in the early 1900s and the drawings are based on the originals, not the current Stickley production.


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Bob! After googling for a while, I found your book and bought it on amazon. I think the book is great. I've already built the tabouret and journey's table based on your plans. Thanks for putting together such a great book. The plans are accessible and simple. I'm eventually going to build the drop front desk and a Morris chair. Thanks again - the book has paid for itself already.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101485

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101483


----------

